# New Babies!!



## stars+sunsets (Jan 18, 2009)

NEW BABIES!!!!!! Got my two new additions yesterday. One male and one female Albino Leopard Gecko, hooray! Going by the names of Ceasar and Ophelia. Still very skitty but friendly and full of engergy. Love them


----------

